# my rabbit kennel run



## CinderSmoke (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought a used kennel (8 feet x 13 feet x 6 feet high) and refurbished it for my bunnies outdoor playtime.

Before: 







After:











They LOVE it!


----------



## secuono (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't understand. Why did you take off the chainlink??
You could of just flipped the pen upside down and tada!

Plus, they will chew the zip ties, so go out and get a roll of metal wire and redo that.


----------



## goodhors (Jul 29, 2012)

Have to agree on the ties.  Remove and put on metal wires to hold the fence in place.  LOTS of them
along the bottom pipes.  You might be able to find the pre-shaped ones for chain link fence, which will
fit best around the pipes, to fasten the fence wire down tight.  Bunnies are so squishy they get thru 
very SMALL spaces to escape, so any gaps in the wire and pipe is going to let them out.

Does look like a nice place for the bunnies!  I bet they appreciate being out on the grass and sunshine.
Tall height is great for keeping the bunnies safer from wandering pets, cats or dogs.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the chain link would have been stronger.  I've seen dogs tear through the welded wire.  Also i don't know if you have hawks but cats will try to get in through the top.  Id put wire on as a roof.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, I'll try to answer all the questions/comments/statements:

First, let me say that my bunnies were in the kennel for a short period of time so I could get a few quick pictures.  My bunnies live in my house, but do enjoy time out to run and play.

The top of the kennel also had some holes in it.  Plus, many of the wires were rusty and sharp, which would result in injury or worse for my rabbits.
The zip ties were temporary.  Much easier to get the wire where I wanted it, zip on a tie, and tada!  Then go back with the wire "clips" and secrue it permenently.
The chain link was a horrible quality.  I cut through it with regular wire cutters.  And.... well, did you see the holes in it?  That was done by a small mixed breed dog.
I have a tarp roof on the kennel to provide shade and protection from cats and hawks.  (wire wouldn't provide shade, which is extremely important for bunnies in the afternoon.  A lot of rabbits have died this summer from the heat and a lack of shade.  Mine won't suffer that fate.)

I want to thank you all for your words of advice and concern.  And for not treating me like a completely incompetent idiot.


----------



## DianeS (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks like it will get a nice mix of sun and shade. And rabbits love nibbing on the grass. Is it staked to the ground or can you move it around the yard if you wanted to?


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jul 31, 2012)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Looks like it will get a nice mix of sun and shade. And rabbits love nibbing on the grass. Is it staked to the ground or can you move it around the yard if you wanted to?


I can move it if I want to, with the help of one other person.  Although I like it where it is because the tree gives added shade and protection from the heat.  I roll up the tarp cover when I take the rabbits in the house so the grass can get sun and rain when the kennel is not in use.  The rabbits prefer being out in the morning and early evening, when it is cooler.  My overall plan is to plant some herbs like parsley and some mini rose bushes so the rabbits can nibble on that as well as the grass.  Also, my neighbor gave me some mulberry branches with leaves for the bunnies to gnaw on.  They took right to that!!


----------



## FLMomRN (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks great!  I bet they'll have lots of fun in there.  Are they used to getting to hop around outside?


----------



## HorseLover4Him (Feb 3, 2013)

Wish I had something nice like that! Your rabbits are Lucky!!


----------

